# 2014 Toyota Tundra 5.7L DC with 7'6" Fisher



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Got a 2014 tundra back in July with a 7'6" fisher SD with the newer style 2 plug hook ups on it. I ended up putting a 2.5" leveling kit on the truck for better appearance as well as lift the plow mounts up off the ground a bit, which lead to new tires (little bigger) for better traction in the snow. OEM tires sucked! New LED lightbar is going on the truck tonight and tires go on this Friday so i will post those pics once its done.

Heres a few pics of it with the plow on before the leveling kit and a pic of it after the kit was installed.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Those Tundras are growing on me. Nice rig, Masshole!


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks. Tough little trucks for 1/2 ton. I haul my boat around with it all summer which it about 7000lbs with no issues.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice Tundra and plow. The SD is a good plow. I used to have one when I plowed with my Dad's 2010 Tundra and it was very rugged and dependable for such a light plow. If you are using it for personal or light commercial use it will be a great plow for you. When I bought my 2012 Rock Warrior I went with the 8' HD Fisher because I knew the truck could handle it and the extra six inches helps a lot on the S turn in my driveway. Good choice getting a leveling kit and bigger tires, Tundras sit to low stock especially with push plates and the stock tire are garbage. What size tires are you running now?


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

mercer_me;1922104 said:


> Nice Tundra and plow. The SD is a good plow. I used to have one when I plowed with my Dad's 2010 Tundra and it was very rugged and dependable for such a light plow. If you are using it for personal or light commercial use it will be a great plow for you. When I bought my 2012 Rock Warrior I went with the 8' HD Fisher because I knew the truck could handle it and the extra six inches helps a lot on the S turn in my driveway. Good choice getting a leveling kit and bigger tires, Tundras sit to low stock especially with push plates and the stock tire are garbage. What size tires are you running now?


Yea i totally agree, they did sit way too low stock. I'm pretty impressed with the blade, keeping the poly cutting edge on it because we a parking structure and the roof of it is epoxy coated so you cant use steel cutting edges on it. I like on the HD's how the head unit is taller so the headlights are actually over the hood.

Stock tires are horrible. when i had my 2010, i ran them for 60k miles (but i out 55k on the truck in the first year, all highway for work) and then went with a set of Nitto Crosstek's which were a great tire. On my 2014, i went with Cooper Discoverer AT3's 275/70R18. Little over 33" tire but not too much wider. I really didnt feel like getting into tire rub and trimming, buying wheel spacers etc. Next up im gonna get the storage organizer/ gun rack for under the rear seat and putting in firestone airbags to help with hauling my boat. i bought the hellwig helper springs but i'm not really sold on them so i think i'm just gonna bite the bullet and get the airbags.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

scooper87;1922167 said:


> Yea i totally agree, they did sit way too low stock. I'm pretty impressed with the blade, keeping the poly cutting edge on it because we a parking structure and the roof of it is epoxy coated so you cant use steel cutting edges on it. I like on the HD's how the head unit is taller so the headlights are actually over the hood.
> 
> Stock tires are horrible. when i had my 2010, i ran them for 60k miles (but i out 55k on the truck in the first year, all highway for work) and then went with a set of Nitto Crosstek's which were a great tire. On my 2014, i went with Cooper Discoverer AT3's 275/70R18. Little over 33" tire but not too much wider. I really didn't feel like getting into tire rub and trimming, buying wheel spacers etc. Next up I'm gonna get the storage organizer/ gun rack for under the rear seat and putting in Firestone airbags to help with hauling my boat. i bought the hellwig helper springs but I'm not really sold on them so i think i'm just gonna bite the bullet and get the airbags.


I don't blame you for sticking with the poly edge for your application. My Dad is running 275/70R18 Good Year Wrangler Duratracs on his Tundra right now and I think next time he is going to go with 285/75R18 BFG All Terrains, I'm currently running 285/75R17 BFG All Terrains and I love them. I have air bags that came with my Tundra when I bought it used. I'm not sure what brand they are. I haven't used them yet but I think they will help a lot.


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

mercer_me;1922178 said:


> I don't blame you for sticking with the poly edge for your application. My Dad is running 275/70R18 Good Year Wrangler Duratracs on his Tundra right now and I think next time he is going to go with 285/75R18 BFG All Terrains, I'm currently running 285/75R17 BFG All Terrains and I love them. I have air bags that came with my Tundra when I bought it used. I'm not sure what brand they are. I haven't used them yet but I think they will help a lot.


Here's a pretty good resource for comparing tire sizes and seeing how big of a tire it really is. Gives you a bit of a visual as well.

http://tire-size-conversion.com/tire-size-comparison/


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

scooper87;1922243 said:


> Here's a pretty good resource for comparing tire sizes and seeing how big of a tire it really is. Gives you a bit of a visual as well.
> 
> http://tire-size-conversion.com/tire-size-comparison/


The link isn't working for me for some reason.


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

mercer_me;1922281 said:


> The link isn't working for me for some reason.


Sorry bout that. Try this one:

http://tire-size-conversion.com/tire-size-comparison/

If not, copy and paste this into the browser:

tire-size-conversion.com/tire-size-comparison/


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

scooper87;1922313 said:


> Sorry bout that. Try this one:
> 
> http://tire-size-conversion.com/tire-size-comparison/
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I really like that site. I'm going to add it to my favorites so I won't forget it.


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Got the new tires installed last night. They look good, ride real nice (only highway so far, my commute is about 11 miles highway into Boston where I work). found that the tires are rubbing just a little when i cut the wheel hard over and they rub on the front mud flaps, easy fix for that though. We are supposed to get a little snow today but nothing major, quick little coating to an 1".


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The new tires looks good. You will be a lot more happy with them than the stock ones.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I like those trucks in the reg. cab short bed version. One of those with a 7.5 Fisher SD or similar, and a Toro blower would make for a boss of a driveway rig.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Banksy;1923419 said:


> I like those trucks in the reg. cab short bed version. One of those with a 7.5 Fisher SD or similar, and a Toro blower would make for a boss of a driveway rig.


There was a guy in my town that had a regular cab short box Tundra and it was a sharp looking truck. I would go with a 7.5' HD instead of the SD though.


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Finally got to work the truck yesterday and last night. Was really impressed with how it did. Worked it all day and night on a few commercial accounts and shopping plazas doing loading docks and stuff, did great and now on for this suposively mega storm coming Monday night in MA.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

scooper87;1938254 said:


> Finally got to work the truck yesterday and last night. Was really impressed with how it did. Worked it all day and night on a few commercial accounts and shopping plazas doing loading docks and stuff, did great and now on for this suposively mega storm coming Monday night in MA.


Glad to hear the Tundra is working well for you. You will get to give it a good work out on Tuesday.


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

mercer_me;1938285 said:


> Glad to hear the Tundra is working well for you. You will get to give it a good work out on Tuesday.


About 28" south of Boston. Truck did great for what we did. was actually really impressed. not weight in the bed and no issues. and it helps if you dont beat the bag outta the truck too!


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Made it through another 14" storm last night. switched over to a sleet for an hour and then temps dropped to around so had some areas of hard pack but majority of it was real light and fluffy. 42" within a week and still more to come they say...








quick shot of the truck








roof deck i plow...the pic only shows about 75% of it.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You plow that entire thing with a 7'6" blade? My lord that must take forever.


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

plowguy43;1947691 said:


> You plow that entire thing with a 7'6" blade? My lord that must take forever.


Not not too bad at all. On average it take me about 1.5 hours last night took about 2.5 because i had to go back and hit it again from a last minute squall that came through. the entire complex is huge and i typically have 2-3 trucks and a loader with a 14ft pusher with me but the deck is epoxy coated and i am the only one with a poly cutting edge so i handle that portion and do some of the smaller entrances and cul-de-sacs wheres the bigger trucks and loaders cant fit. bigger blade would def make it quicker but it goes fairly quick and when theres cars on it, the smaller truck and blade is nice for being in the tight spots. we also have a jeep wrangler with a 6'9" what the clear the sidewalks with. thing works awesome!


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Forgot to take pics, but added a set of hellwig air bags to the truck this summer for hauling my boat. truck pulls it no problem (8,000lbs) just wanted a little better ride and level out the truck when towing. HUGE difference! added a tee fitting so one vavle fills both air bags as the only thing i haul is the boat so no need for side to side adjustment.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

How's the 5.7 with fuel? Been hearing they are extremely thirsty.

Still love the truck.


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

plowguy43;2032251 said:


> How's the 5.7 with fuel? Been hearing they are extremely thirsty.
> 
> Still love the truck.


It is thirsty about 10-12mpg towing... but I only drive it for hauling plowing or spare vehicle. I have a jetta TDI that gets 40mpg average but presents a whole new set of issues with the recent recalls haha. oh well either way great little car for running around for work.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

scooper87;2032253 said:


> It is thirsty about 10-12mpg towing... but I only drive it for hauling plowing or spare vehicle. I have a jetta TDI that gets 40mpg average but presents a whole new set of issues with the recent recalls haha. oh well either way great little car for running around for work.


I've never actually checked the mileage whith my plow on but I went three weeks last Winter without taking my plow off and I drive it almost everyday and I estimated my mileage to be around 8mpg. I get about 12 around town and up to 16 on the highway.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

mercer_me;2032373 said:


> I've never actually checked the mileage whith my plow on but I went three weeks last Winter without taking my plow off and I drive it almost everyday and I estimated my mileage to be around 8mpg. I get about 12 around town and up to 16 on the highway.


Wow I didn't realize it was that bad on the tundra. That's pretty much what I get with the 6.2 except 14-15 highway. I figured they were better on fuel as popular as they are


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

allagashpm;2032882 said:


> Wow I didn't realize it was that bad on the tundra. That's pretty much what I get with the 6.2 except 14-15 highway. I figured they were better on fuel as popular as they are


I'll be honest I don't drive mine hard but, I don't take it easy either. My Dad's 4.6 gets a lot better mileage than my 5.7.


----------



## Snocam (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a 2008 tundra 5.7. Bought it new and just turned 73k. Just added a snoway 26 steel blade. Can't wait to plow with it. As far as mileage, I usually get about 15-16 depending on load and where I am working. I have gotten as good as 22 on a long trip, light load at 55 mph. The worst is towing though, drops right down to 10 mpg. I also run a KN air intake, 3 lift and 275/70-18 Grabber AT 2s.


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Added N-Fab side steps with bed access steps and toolbox this weekend in efforts to get organized for the colder months. Thinking about ordering a magnum headache rack with lights this week. They seem like a real decent product.


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Here's the one of the new box. Nothing fancy


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

plowguy43;1947691 said:


> You plow that entire thing with a 7'6" blade? My lord that must take forever.


I'm quite impressed too


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ordered a set of the buyers plow wings from northern tool, which showed up today. Going to install them this weekend. Opting to weld the brackets on and add some angle in a few spots to stiffen them up. Will help me carry snow to the far end on one of the lots where I'm allowed to put it for the loader to stack. 

Going to solid weld in a better backing plate too where the pin goes through the moldboard to help spread out some of the load there. Will make for a fun project I guess. Will post some pics if I remember.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I had them on my plow truck. An awesome addition especially to a 7.5' blade.


----------



## Richmartin19 (Jan 15, 2016)

scooper87;2088354 said:


> Ordered a set of the buyers plow wings from northern tool, which showed up today. Going to install them this weekend. Opting to weld the brackets on and add some angle in a few spots to stiffen them up. Will help me carry snow to the far end on one of the lots where I'm allowed to put it for the loader to stack.
> 
> Going to solid weld in a better backing plate too where the pin goes through the moldboard to help spread out some of the load there. Will make for a fun project I guess. Will post some pics if I remember.


Did you have to modify the front bumper on the Tundra? I have a 2016 and didn't know if they are going to cut it at all? I'm guessing the tow hooks have to go though. Do you have any pics of just the plow mount? Thank you.


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Richmartin19;2105333 said:


> Did you have to modify the front bumper on the Tundra? I have a 2016 and didn't know if they are going to cut it at all? I'm guessing the tow hooks have to go though. Do you have any pics of just the plow mount? Thank you.


I didn't have to modify the bumper, but yes the tow hooks did come off. Everything was already mounted when I bought the truck new from the dealership, I am very familiar with the shop they had install it and I also spent some time under the truck going through all the connection points. Send me a message with your email and I will take some pics this weekend and email them over to you.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

scooper87;2039446 said:


> Added N-Fab side steps with bed access steps and toolbox this weekend in efforts to get organized for the colder months. Thinking about ordering a magnum headache rack with lights this week. They seem like a real decent product.


How much were those steps? I want a set for my Tundra. I love my Magnum rack. If you get one get the more expensive wiring harness, you will regret it if you don't.


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

mercer_me;2108598 said:


> How much were those steps? I want a set for my Tundra. I love my Magnum rack. If you get one get the more expensive wiring harness, you will regret it if you don't.


I bought the N-Fab side steps for around $600 back in the fall. I cant remember the site, but I think I actually bought them from a supplier as they were offering free 2-day shipping. They are awesome. the step for the bed is great for getting things out of the bottom of my toolbox.


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Just some small footage of messing around today in the snow. Was predicted to be a lot bigger and ended up being a dud.


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Another looking from the falling down shed...... nothing real great... just getting used to different things on the camera.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice!! Did you have the open back on the case?? Sure can hear well. I brought my work GoPro home to take some video in AM, just need to figure out where to mount it. Did you clip yours to grill?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice videos. I need to start putting my videos on YouTube again.


----------



## scooper87 (Nov 12, 2010)

hbrady;2113890 said:


> Nice!! Did you have the open back on the case?? Sure can hear well. I brought my work GoPro home to take some video in AM, just need to figure out where to mount it. Did you clip yours to grill?


I actually used the handlebar mount and a few different adapters and attached it to the handle for the the plow pins. not ideal as it only got half of the plow. as for the sound, I didn't do anything to the case, that was just as is inside the case. It's the Hero 3+ Silver


----------

